# somewhat O/T: Homies!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

just scored this for $0.99 at Goodwill:



















since lots of us that do diorama-type pictures use Clix and other somewhat out-of-scale figures to make stuff interesting, i figured these would come in handy... 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Incredible score!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Incredible score!!!!


got a new big goodwill just opening down the street...
I see frequent visits in my future :thumbsup:

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool! Think they're more 1/32 scale.
Did ya get the cop homie eating a donut?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Couple of cops, but not the donut one...










And yeah, they'd probably be perfect with 1/32 cars...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now if we could only get some of that Roger Corrie shrinky stuff and get them down to 1/64 scale, we could own the world!!! :lol: I think that guy by the Lincoln used to work at the pallet warehouse with me!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Homies are cool...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That track is cool too! Look how tight the joints are.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What a score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

rick,

WOW!! Man you scored BIG!! 

Homies Rock....I use them in Dune Buggies, Aurora Indy cars, AFX Things and open cars like that....SWEET Haul Dude!! :dude:

I painted that Green Cop blue and then gave him a Mustache and Goat-ey for the Donut in the mouth look...hahhahaahhahahahahaha

Bob...I wish I was rick right now...zilla


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now if we could only get some of that Roger Corrie shrinky stuff and get them down to 1/64 scale, we could own the world!!!


Only until someone yells immigration.  Anyhow I think this is as close to 1/64 as they get. They are 1 to 1 1/4"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1" -1 1/4" does work. That's comparable to most clix figures that I had scattered on my old table. When Rick said 1/32 I thought they were bigger, unless Rick's are bigger. I see two different sizes of Mr. 00 there.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

These are all Homie heads...











































Bz


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

22tall, I think yours are actually smaller than the ones I got. They had a set called Homie Rollerz or something that came packaged in with a Jada (I think) diecast. I bought one or two, several years back... still have a Cadillac Sedan de Ville or Fleetwood or something around that I got that way. Anyway, those were 1/64 or close to it, and I think that's what you have. I wish the ones I just got were all that size...

and bobzilla, I think some of yours are the smaller size too, at least the one in the red dune buggy definitely is...

--rick


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a VERY large collection of Homies figures. I started collecting shortly after they came out. Actually, there are 3 different sizes of these. The first 'series' was only 6 figures and came as a set. Was closer to 1/24 scale. After that, they got smaller, as stated closer to 1/32, possibly 1/43. There was well over 1000 total I think (my collection is around 500, I haven't bought any in a while). Some EXTREMELY rare, I have a few of the rare and hard to find figures. There was also a short, limited run of 'Micro Homies', these are very close to 1/64 scale. To my knowledge these were hard to actually get all of them, I believe there was 16. I have 14 I think. I got the micros from vending machines (I got most of mine from machines, some I got in 'bulk' on Ebay under vending machine supplies, can still find them on there). They had a bunch of them in one of the little 'balls' they enclosed them in, If you were lucky you got the one with a bunch of those micros. Otherwise, you got one single figure for 75 cents. They actually stopped selling these due to complaints about these being 'racist'. :/ They even have their own website! Just do an internet search for Homies, you'll find it! And on the site they tell what figures are out there, Believe it or not, they ALL have names too! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, when I got these home, I did Google them a little and spent a good amount of time on their website. Interesting story behind them... the creator was a cartoonist and these were his characters. He was originally (wrongly) accused of promoting gang culture, so he went back and created a positive back story for each character... it's all there on the site. Very cool stuff.

http://www.homies.tv/

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> They actually stopped selling these due to complaints about these being 'racist'.





> the creator was ... accused of promoting gang culture ...


Chuckle. Welcome to the Age of the Professional Offendee, Mr. Gonzales. 
As a humorist, you're fine as long as nobody on any side of the issue considers anything in your work to be offensive to them in any way. 

Good luck with that.:wave:
.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I actually remember the origin of these very well. The creator had a comic strip running in Easy Rider magazine back in the '70's, and I remember loving that cartoon strip a lot..lol. My older brother was in a motorcycle 'club' at the time, which is how I got ahold of the mags to read. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------

